# One full pound of BubbleGum~



## Lady Green (Aug 27, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 27, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mendo local (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn nice tree you got there, looks tasty! good job.


----------



## Bubby (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow, that's from '04.. any still left for us?  

I am digging the recyclebox-pot  

Is that a flood and drain system with dirt?  I am all ears if you want to divulge your indoor technique.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 28, 2007)

*That is one sweet lady you have there and i bet she tasted even better. :hubba:  How about coming over and doing some bong hits.   Great job on the grow. *


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## soto88 (Aug 31, 2007)

shes a beauty


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah bud nice effort


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 1, 2007)

that is just beautiful, Lady G!!


----------



## Growdude (Sep 1, 2007)

awsome looking buds!, do they taste like bubble gum? I might want to try some of this next.

Good job.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice job LG!!   What's the high like?


----------



## Passenger (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 2, 2007)

sorry


----------

